# Health news 17th November 2010



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

*Silent killer stalks millions unnoticed for years*
Are you tired and very thirsty? Do you keep nipping to the toilet, especially at night? If so, you could be one of the 1.1 million people in the UK who have diabetes but don't know it. This country is in the grip of a diabetes epidemic, with the number of people diagnosed with the condition having risen by more than 150,000 to 2.8 million in the past year, according to Diabetes UK. Diabetes UK Clinical Advisor, Cathy Moulton, quoted.

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...ced-years/article-2896889-detail/article.html 

*Fat cell hope for heart attacks*
Fat cells taken from the waistline could hold promise in treating heart attacks, say researchers. A pilot study on 14 patients in the Netherlands and Spain found that stem cells extracted from fat and delivered to the heart appeared to boost heart function after a heart attack.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11767441

*Placenta 'has key role' in determining pregnancy length*
The placenta may play a key role in determining the gestation period of humans and other mammals, according to a new study. The research links growth rates of mammals inside the womb to the structure of the placenta and the way it connects mother and baby.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11760580

*Hearing loss linked to passive smoking*
People who are exposed to the second-hand smoke from others' cigarettes are at increased risk of hearing loss, experts believe. Doctors already know that people who smoke can damage their hearing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11758345


----------

